
Tschüß Facebook - imartin2k
http://hallama.org/online-service/byefacebook
======
camillomiller
Wow, I just asked this very question this morning here on ASK HN, and you
basically answered it!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13061993](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13061993)

~~~
imartin2k
I have one more for you: [https://maxniederhofer.com/i-deleted-all-of-my-
facebook-cont...](https://maxniederhofer.com/i-deleted-all-of-my-facebook-
content-you-wont-believe-what-happened-
next-3832e9da2938?gi=24eab04da637#.qmh8v3rle)

------
herbst
lol @ still using messenger but writing a blog article how you quit facebook.

~~~
BarbNerdy
Yes, you are absolutely right. But... there is of course always a "but": I had
to make a choice: Reaching out to the folkes on FB asking them for their
preferred communication details outside of FB (thats quite a lot to do) or not
+ quit FB Messenger but "loose" all strings. Which I don't want. But there is
hope, that one day it will be different.

~~~
herbst
yeah i get you. I gave up on Facebook years ago and i still struggle
sometimes. On the other side business relevant stuff is and was not facebook
anyway, and those friends who i consider actual friends dont mind to contact
me otherwise.

In the end, losing the connections actually helped me to focus on life.

